# Motor Vehicle Fatalities



## mariomike (17 Dec 2015)

Some encouraging news today regarding motor vehicle fatalities. It was a CDC report, but presumably / hopefully the statistics are similar in Canada.

According to the study, when I started on the job, there were 27 MVC fatalities per 100,000 population. 

Since then, MVC fatalities have been dropping steadily. Now it is 10 per 100,000 population, and rapidly falling. They have fallen by more than a third in the last three years alone.

To reduce the MVC death toll even further, "Existing countermeasures merit renewed attention",
http://www.iihs.org/iihs/sr/statusreport/article/46/7/1


----------

